# Win 2003 Server trennt Netzlaufwerk-Verbindung



## Mbnightmare (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi@all

Bei einem Kunden von uns haben wir einen W2k3 Server am laufen. Immer gegen 18.00 Uhr werden auf den Clients die Netzlaufwerke getrennt so das kein Zugriff mehr besteht. Um wieder zugriff zu bekommen braucht man nur die Clients einmal abmelden und wieder anmelden. Hat jemand eine Idee womit das zusammenhängen kann?
Bei den einzelnen User´n ist auch nichts weiter konfiguriert, sprich nur (anmeldename, Paßwort und Logon-Script).

Zur Konfig des Servers:

W2k3+SP1 (updates bis heute)
DHCP + dyn. DNS 

In den Log´s ist nichts zu sehen. DNS ist auch lauffähig. 

Gruß mbnightmare


----------

